Ask HN: Any fun books about working in tech / SV? - vonseel
======
mdziadowiec
Phoenix-Project

( [https://www.amazon.com/Phoenix-Project-DevOps-Helping-
Busine...](https://www.amazon.com/Phoenix-Project-DevOps-Helping-Business-
ebook/dp/B078Y98RG8/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=phoenix+project&qid=1577699403&sr=8-1)
)

------
s188
I've read Liars Poker - a real eye opener. I'd recommend Dreaming in Code by
Scott Rosenberg. It's a look at 'how not to build systems'.

------
ecornflak
I went through a few back in the day. Some suggestions:

The Hacker Crackdown

The first 20 million is always the hardest

The Nudeist on the Late Shift

What should I do with my life?

(Po Bronson is a theme I guess)

